

Flying into the Air Force One temporary flight restriction area - erbdex
http://aviation.stackexchange.com/questions/6257/what-would-be-the-likely-repercussions-of-flying-into-the-air-force-one-temporar

======
lsh123
TFRs are just another security theater from post 9/11 era: a typical VIP
movement TFR radius is 3-4NM and a big enough plane to carry a real weapon or
to be a weapon by itself (e.g. business jet with speeds above 400 knots) will
penetrate through TFR in less than a minute which is obviously not enough time
to intercept such a plane.

In the same time, TFRs are hurting aviation business. Quite a few Bay Area
flight instructors recently joked that they will vote for Republicans next
time since Obama is visiting Bay Area too often and there are too many TFRs.

~~~
Tomte
On the other hand, a minute may be enough to get the VIP out of the building
or whatever place he's in, so that it's hard to know from the outside, where
exactly to strike.

The TFR buys you that minute, because you know that something's wrong. If it
wasn't there, your time window would be zero.

Of course, TFR violations seem to happen too often to really always evacuate
the VIP whenever someone enters without authorization.

~~~
lsh123
It's a valid point. But TFRs are also limited by altitude (3000-4000 feet
AGL). So one can dive or drop a bomb from ~0.5NM (10-15 secs). Even with a
minute warning, I can't see how VIP can be evacuated out of a building
especially if s/he is not on the 1st floor.

